# 05' Altima SER transmission stuck in Safe Mode HELP!!!



## txbullets (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi guys new to the forum. Please forgive me as this may get long winded but I want to give as much info as possible so maybe someone can tell me where to go with it.

I am having a serious problem with my SER. The transmission is stuck in safe mode. According to a buddy the computer readout is that it is a Speed Input Sensor or a Cam Shaft sensor failure. I tried replacing the Speed Input Sensors and it did not help and recently had it at an electronics shop and they tried the Cam Shaft Sensor and still nothing yet they seem convinced it is a Cam Shaft problem.

Background:
Car set for a day or two and when I went to start it it took several cranks to start. before this it has always started on the first crank. When put into Reverse it kicked hard. Backed out of the driveway and it kicked when put into drive and was stuck in a high gear!

Took the car to a transmission shop and he wanted to pull the tranny but I was not ready to go there. Took it to another buddy/tranny guy across town and he had a heart problem and got into a major accident so was never able to look at it. When I went to pick it up battery was dead. It seemed to die every time I took it somewhere so I bought a good new batter and it started right up on first crank and ran great for about half an hour then back to safe mode!

At this point I am thinking short so I took it to an electronics shop. They could not find any shorts and tried replacing the camshaft censor and still nothing. They are thinking it may be a timing thing or a computer problem. I am still thinking short somewhere but have no idea where to look or where to take it. Also may be important to mention that about 6 months prior to this my oil pressure gauge. went wack like the sending unit is out. Not sure if that could effect anything because it ran fine for 6 months that way.

Has anyone had any experience with a problem like this? If so any advice would be helpful at this point as I am frustrated and feel like I am out of options.


----------



## MWC3000GT (Sep 14, 2011)

Have u done any mods to it? Exhaust, intake, anything?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## txbullets (Sep 17, 2011)

No I have not done any mods to the car. The more research I do the more I am thinking it has something to do with the crank sensor.


----------



## mmb2391 (Apr 15, 2015)

i know this is an old post, but i just wanted to share my experience since it happened recently. 
symptoms seemed similar... jerky when switching from R to D. during commute home when the engine got hot, the Automatic transmission got stuck in 4th. When the car cooled down symptoms dissapeared. then when when hot again they returned. i took it to Autozone to have it diagnosed and it said Cam postion sensor. 5 minute replacement and i was rolling again. It is now 5000 miles later and symptoms have not returned


----------

